# Trust in the name of the LORD



## JM (Jul 28, 2009)

Who is among you that feareth the LORD, that obeyeth the voice of his servant, that walketh in darkness, and hath no light? let him trust in the name of the LORD, and stay upon his God. Behold, all ye that kindle a fire, that compass yourselves about with sparks: walk in the light of your fire, and in the sparks that ye have kindled. 

This shall ye have of mine hand; ye shall lie down in sorrow. 

Isaiah 50:10-11


----------

